# For Px4 fans/tinkerers



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

The Langdon Tactical has their Optimized Performance Trigger bar available now. Should work similar to the one for the 92 in reducing trigger over travel and reset.


----------



## TTT (May 3, 2020)

I'm excited about the new OP Trigger Bar for the PX4 Storm series at Langdon Tactical (https://www.langdontactical.com/optimized-performance-trigger-bar/). The longish reset is one of the few things that needs improvement with the PX4 Storm Compact (along with the grip texturing and aftermarket support). It's nice to see an already phenomenal firearm getting better. Ernest Langdon said the reset is coming in at just under 1/10th of an inch which is very similar to my SIG P229's SRT.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

TTT said:


> I'm excited about the new OP Trigger Bar for the PX4 Storm series at Langdon Tactical (https://www.langdontactical.com/optimized-performance-trigger-bar/). The longish reset is one of the few things that needs improvement with the PX4 Storm Compact (along with the grip texturing and aftermarket support). It's nice to see an already phenomenal firearm getting better. Ernest Langdon said the reset is coming in at just under 1/10th of an inch which is very similar to my SIG P229's SRT.
> View attachment 18402


+1


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

My trigger job in a bag and optimized trigger bar arrived today. Probably drop them in tomorrow.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

What you get in a LTT TJIB with Optimized trigger bar.

Beretta Competition trigger group, which features hard chrome plating to reduce friction. It also utilizes a 92 series hammer.



Sear engagement surfaces have been squared up by stoning as well as reduced a bit to reduce creep, and provide a more crisp let off.



Hammer/sear engagement surfaces have also been stone polished, trued up and friction surfaces polished.



Optimized trigger bar is visibly a bit beefier. NP3 Coated to reduce friction and decrease wear. Material forward of the trigger cam reduces over travel. Rear geometry reduces reset.



After installation I recorded the following changes in trigger travel:
0.076 reduction in take-up.
0.092 reduction in over travel
0.101 reduction in reset

I stayed with the same weight hammer spring, (#12), and can not detect much difference in pull weight (don't have a trigger Guage). My stock hammer/sear have about 3,300 rounds and I can say, this is smoother, more crisp, and feels more "precise". As you can see from the pics. Even after a few thousand rounds the hammer/sear engagement surfaces look less evenly worn in, not as well squared or trued up, and not even really "self burnished" together.


----------



## TTT (May 3, 2020)

I ordered my optimized trigger bar a couple of days ago. I do not have a trigger job in a bag, but I can pull the DA and SA both very well. I just never liked the length of my reset. Now that's fixed, I am considering selling my P229 Enhanced Elite. I just wish Beretta made .357 SIG barrels for the PX4 Storm Compact.


----------



## TTT (May 3, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> What you get in a LTT TJIB with Optimized trigger bar.
> 
> Beretta Competition trigger group, which features hard chrome plating to reduce friction. It also utilizes a 92 series hammer.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing! That's great info!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

First 5 shots in over two months. Been a couple weeks since I put the TJIB in my Px4 compact. Finally just went out on a logging road and popped off a few rounds into an index card at 25 feet.
Not an official shooting spot it's what I consider a "use it sparingly spot," like others seem to do.

TJIB and optimized performance trigger bar: I like it, so far. The low flyer is DA, left bias is my grip. (outa practice).


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> First 5 shots in over two months. Been a couple weeks since I put the TJIB in my Px4 compact. Finally just went out on a logging road and popped off a few rounds into an index card at 25 feet.
> Not an official shooting spot it's what I consider a "use it sparingly spot," like others seem to do.
> 
> TJIB and optimized performance trigger bar: I like it, so far. The low flyer is DA, left bias is my grip. (outa practice).


My issue with that is the $115 price tag. I checked Apex & did not find a trigger for the PX4.

Sent from my SM-T567V using Tapatalk


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Soarin1 said:


> My issue with that is the $115 price tag. I checked Apex & did not find a trigger for the PX4.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T567V using Tapatalk


for the whole Trigger Job In a Bag, and the optimized trigger bar, was actually a little north of $200. 
if I had a smith do the work on the hammer and sear and bought the competition trigger pack from Beretta myself, and then added the trigger bar later, I would have come out about $30 more.

If I had shipped my gun to Langdon Tactical and had them do the work it would have cost me more, because of the cost of shipping The gun both ways. (Don't know if they would have just worked my parts if I sent the trigger assembly.)

to ease my own mind about the expense, I'm gunsmithing my removed parts to compare to the TJIB. So far it is very comparable in pull and let off in single and double action. The trigger bar makes the other diffferences in overtravel and reset Which I can't duplicate as a kitchen table gunsmith. But stoning the sear and hammer to true up the edges and polishing the drag points on the hammer and trigger bar surfaces does help. Both my compact and full size Px4s have 12# hammer springs.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

You won’t find too many Beretta after market specialists. Langdon Tactical, and Wilson Combat are currently most prominent, and Wilson pretty much just deals with the 92 platform. Langdon is the one branching out to the Px4 and possibly the APX as well.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

I was talking about Beretta part for DIY $114

Update: 6/30, $105 & purchased but now returning. The PX4 is a good all- around 9 mm, but not worth sticking that assembly in. 
Besides, it was tight as hell, bulged out the sides of the frame slightly and frankly did not make that much of a difference in DA mode and negligible amount in SA. Save your money & buy a 92 in your favorite flavor...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SSGN_Doc said:


> You won't find too many Beretta after market specialists. Langdon Tactical, and Wilson Combat are currently most prominent, and Wilson pretty much just deals with the 92 platform. Langdon is the one branching out to the Px4 and possibly the APX as well.


Well, there are a few more options...

This place is WELL known for custom Beretta work: https://alleghenyarms.com/

The main guy there posts at the Beretta Forum all the time, and he has tons of happy customers.

And this guy is the master when it comes to Beretta work: https://berettaforum.net/vb/member.php?u=10664

He is a forum member there (screen name is WAL), but he does all sorts of Beretta work. He took the rail off of a Vertec, he puts bushings onto Beretta 92 barrels, and he does all sorts of other awesome things to the guns. I have used him to make custom 92 grips at least a dozen times.

And then there is Dave Olhasso. He does some Beretta gunsmithing and also sells some parts... https://www.olhasso.com/services.html


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, there are a few more options...
> 
> This place is WELL known for custom Beretta work: https://alleghenyarms.com/
> 
> ...


Yes but not much for drop in or DIY parts.

When it comes to an "Apex" equivalent in the Beretta world, things are a bit more...limited.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

True. But, most DA/SA guns are not really DIY guns. Not like the striker fired weapons.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> True. But, most DA/SA guns are not really DIY guns. Not like the striker fired weapons.


Agreed, but the Px4 removable chassis has potential to lend itself to DIY more readily than most other DA/SA platforms if companies would jump onboard. But I think the platform has been out so long, that ship has likely sailed.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SSGN_Doc said:


> But I think the platform has been out so long, that ship has likely sailed.


Sho nuff


----------

